# This one is for pops (wvdawg)



## nick_o_demus (Oct 28, 2016)

SO, as I usually do I was poking around on here last night and I saw the thread for "pics of kids in the outdoors" and I thought to myself... "I was one of those kids once." And then it dawned on me... All of the great trips and great hunts, great trophies and memories, heartaches and gut wrenching misses, great friends and camaraderie... They all started with .22 cal chipmunk gun, a pair of blue jeans, an orange vest (with a bullet in the pocket) and warm boots... And one epic tree in "dad's corner" at home in West Virginia. So I thought I'd brag on the old man for a second. Y'all know him as wvdawg. To me and my brothers he's the patriarch of our family and the rock we’ve leaned against and looked up to our entire lives. The lessons I’ve learned from him, in and out of the woods, have shaped me into the man I am today.  They’re the same lessons I will pass down to my kids, and the ones my brothers have already started teaching their kids. Patience, respect, courage, hard work, discipline… Just to name a few… Now he may not know that we’ve learned these things from him… But hopefully he knows we were paying attention and listening. Each of us may have paid more attention to different lessons, but we have all three succeeded thanks to him (and mom). I love you, pops! And I love being the woods with you! Thanks for everything!


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 28, 2016)

Congratulations, Dennis, you have done well.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## rydert (Oct 28, 2016)

great pics......thanks for sharing


----------



## HD28 (Oct 28, 2016)

Great pics!!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks Nic - I am blessed with a wonderful family.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Nov 11, 2016)

Good stuff.


----------



## rip18 (Nov 14, 2016)

Now this is just awesome!  Well done, y'all!


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 15, 2016)

Awesome pics


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 18, 2016)

Great pics and greater memories !


----------



## hancock husler (Nov 19, 2016)

Man I grew up with your kids. They are great men and those are some fine trophies


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 21, 2016)

That's great!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 26, 2016)

Fantastic memories!  Thanks ya'll.


----------

